# How To Build Bigger Biceps In 3 Easy Steps



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Clint Eastwood wouldn’t have been a very intimidating Dirty Harry if all he pulled out was a little .22 caliber pistol to make his point. He knew that to really make the bad guy’s knees shake and the lady’s legs quiver, a .44 Magnum was the weapon of choice?!So when it comes to bicep development, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

